# Need to get this #### out somehow



## Arei (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm getting at my wit's end with this (I don't deal with illness well, at all).I've tried everything I can think of to try to get myself regular again. Rather suddenly back in January, this stuff started. I had short periods of irregularily sporadically, but nothing like this, normally my bowels were like clockwork. I've been told I have IBS but I'm waiting to get a good evaluation from a GI doctor.I have an ultrasound done (intravaginal, to look at ovaries) last week and it showed all my discomfort is because my bowel is full, and I do not beleive I am emptying it all at a time.I've tried Dulcolax, Milk of magnesia (which relieved cramps but not helped get all my stuff out). I did probiotics for awhile. I eat yogurt daily. I am eating 20+ grams of fiber a day, and drinking plenty of water, and getting exercise. I started to feel a bit better (slightly less bloated, but still not regular) but then yesterday on the first day of my new job, it's all hitting me again with gas and cramping.I need to get my bowels cleaned out and see if that helps, but I'm not sure what to do. I do not have the money to buy something that is not going to work and I can't take it back, I've been hurting for this job (Pharmacy technician) and it's not one where I can just be running to the toilet. I'm still in training, but this is getting really irritating. I just want to curl up and cry, I've never dealt with long term digestive problems before. I'm afraid now I'm going to #### myself.My stools are loose and sometimes a bit runny. They're a bit thin. I've had a couple of normal looking stools during this time, so I dunno if this suggests a blockage. But I haven't one for a few weeks. I started to go often again, but still loose/thin.Does anyone have some good tips for getting cleaned out? I want to see if that will help my problem.Was told I don't have celiacs, and my symptoms dont worsen after consuming dairy products. The only food that bothers me to eat are strawberries.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Do you have an IBS diagnosis from a Dr?


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

If the bowels are full down at the bottom end a glycerin suppository might help you empty it and feel a bit more comfortable. Unlike laxatives they don't cause any cramping. Try holding it in as long as possible, I find they work best that way - at least 15 minutes, sometimes I've kept ones in for an hour. If there's nothing down at the rectum they simply dissolve to form a jelly. If you are still having lots of problems you could buy some Miralax and take it over the weekend to clear you out. Its the same thing as a medicine called Movicol in the UK and I've taken up to 8 doses in one day to clear myself out but check with the dosing instructions on the back. That way even if you get diarrhoea it will be on your day off when you can stay at home. Magnesium citrate works quite well but its very strong so I would avoid taking that if at all possible


----------

